# Top vent size and placement?



## CameronJayBauer (May 25, 2016)

so I'm coming close to finished on the 6x3 enclosure I've been building with my dad, and we're planning on cutting out rectangle vents out of the top of the enclosure. Right now the plan is two 19x24 rectangles set to the right 2/3rds of the enclosure, with the far left side for basking. Does anyone have input on whether that's too big or too small of vents for airflow? And any thoughts on the placement of it?


----------



## Justin (May 25, 2016)

19x24 sounds huge! I recommend you get two floor vents used for homes from lowes or home Depot with the adjustable louvers and mount them towards the top of the enclosure.


----------



## Justin (May 25, 2016)

Here is a picture for reference:


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 25, 2016)

Yeah you know, after doing a little more digging, I see that it's uncommon to even have vents on the top of the enclosure at all.
I think I'll just do one smaller one, mostly to provide access from the top since they'll be removable, and ill probably cover them up regularly to keep humidity in


----------



## Justin (May 25, 2016)

The only reason for the vents in my case is to let out heat. Having a good substrate is also key to maintaining proper humidity. I recommend the floor vents as they can be closed which allows you to fine tune your ventilation.


----------

